# dog-body-lang + play signals/play behavior - Do U have favorite vid-links to add?



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

dog body-language: 
polite, fearful, threatening vs threatened, open + friendly, contracted + defensive, rude...
YouTube - Zoom Room Guide to Dog Body Language

good-play vs bad-*play* 
(signals, styles, overarousal, picking-on, ganging-up, pinning, threats...) 
YouTube - Zoom Room Guide to Dog Play Gestures

anybody have favorite vid-links to share, of dog-signals + Good vs Bad play? 
all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Excellent videos very informative


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

here's some: PetSmart® If Your Pet Could Talk


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Very interesting,thoroughly enjoyed them and learned a lot - thank you


----------

